# Angry--Sad



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

We're seeing friends losing their jobs, homes, unemployment running out--it's beyond sad. Most of them didn't see it coming--they had been on the job for years--now what? Hundreds of applications for crappy jobs, so what's the chance that a maintenance man can compete for even a cashier's job. Small businesses going under--exactly what "green" business opportunities are going to take their place? Now that cabon dioxide is a "dangerous substance" (don't plants use CO 2 for photosynthesis?) no small biz is going to survive with the new taxes & regulations because of this ruling. Malls closed--restaurants, out-of-business--no hope of getting a job. The EPA has told congress that if they don't pass Cap & Trade the EPA will step in & backdoor more onerous regulations that will cripple the economy even further--but what do they care? We know at least 15 people who have lost their jobs or unemployment has run out--they didn't see it coming. People who have worked their whole lives--now they have nothing--no job, no future, no hope... If this keeps up I don't know what's going to happen--I see the beginning of true desperation because there is nothing anyone can do--there's no hope to land another job for most--even entry level. These people are supposed to redistribute the wealth???--well, all they have accomplished is to ruin numerous lives, relationships, hopes, dreams--all gone.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jesse Duplantis wrote an article in his magazine about the recession and NOT subscribing to that way of thinking or being. Now understand, the man is worth mega bucks, but I too am viewing it in much the same way. Recession?! Not me! 

Control your spending and do away with the I WANTS. I just retired after 28 years in education, live on 60%, and have few major bills. It boils down to control what you can and don't stress over the things you have NO control over. 

If you have to take a job that pays half of your MS or BS degree worth, take it, it's money coming on that you didn't see before. Sometimes a humble walk gets your mind focused for better things ahead. All you have to do is see and think it...then get ready to OWN IT! :-k


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Well i can say I have been hit HARD by the recession. Husband a new home builder, me a landscape architect. We have been battling the recession for 3 years now. He is doing subcontractor work but thats a hit or miss and I am down to 3 days a work week. We have given up and sacrificed ALOT. I never thought I would be in this situation just 3 years ago. :-({|=

NOW with that said, I have never been happier and I have more hope now than ever. After all the stress and drama I have come to see what is important in life, who is important in life, and that I am a MUCH stronger person than I thought I was. :-&

t

PS there is ALWAYS hope, material things are just that.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Jesse Duplantis wrote an article in his magazine about the recession and NOT subscribing to that way of thinking or being. Now understand, the man is worth mega bucks, but I too am viewing it in much the same way. Recession?! Not me!
> 
> Control your spending and do away with the I WANTS. I just retired after 28 years in education, live on 60%, and have few major bills. It boils down to control what you can and don't stress over the things you have NO control over.
> 
> If you have to take a job that pays half of your MS or BS degree worth, take it, it's money coming on that you didn't see before. Sometimes a humble walk gets your mind focused for better things ahead. All you have to do is see and think it...then get ready to OWN IT! :-k


I'm talking about people looking for jobs that aren't available anymore because the businesses are down-sizing or going out--restaurants, child-care, construction, casino workers tip's cut in half. What do these people do? What if you're not exceptional in any way--there are hundreds of applications for every job--anyone hiring has their choice of the best. If you aren't capable of being the best even if you strive, that's not a sin. People with the MS or BS degree might get a job below their level (yeah right, lots of well-educated people are total idiots)--but what happens to the people who would usually fill those jobs--they are the loosers. This economy as it is now headed is pushing the middle class into the lower class & stomping the lower class into the mud. The outcome will be that the big companies will survive while the little guy is gone forever. The unions will be necessary & become more powerful because there will be a line a mile long for any job so anyone can be replaced without a blink of an eye.

Ironically, my husband works for the government--his job is safe. I'm a dog trainer & our business is ok. We never needed much--we drive a 1995 Aerostar with 200 K+ miles. I'm talking about what I see happening. I can live on practically nothing. What I'm saying is people can live on practically nothing, but not NOTHING.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Never been on unemployment, you are saying that it runs out ?? Does welfare run out ?? I thought it paid you until you got another job.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

The horror stories from friends and customers begging me to help them pushed me into retirement a couple of years early. I couldn't help them and I hated say NO. . The money valve turned off. After many years in the real estate industry, I was a hard money real estate lender in my senior years.

Fortunately, I rode with the good times or I might have been in the same boat as others.

I walked away, relatively unscathed, and dropped entirely out of the picture.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We're seeing that government jobs (State, city, county etc.) aren't even safe today. there are states laying off Troopers, cities laying off police officers and other government employees. Our state must cut 9% from an already decimated budget. The Commissioner of Corrections said in order to cut 9% from his budget he would have to release 4,000 prisoners. They are signs of the economy starting to turn around, but it's at least a year out. I'm glad I waited to retire, as it turns out. The only problem I've had is a substantial hit in my 401K. We'd have to switch from eating Alpo to Wal Mart brand, but we'll make it.

DFrost


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

To me a scary part to come is what will happen with medicine and medical care. I do believe that it is in our best interest for everyone to have good medical care, both preventive and corrective, but some tough decisions are going to have to be made.

I feel blessed that my company cut out a lot of things but did its best to retain people even if our insurance has gone up, or 401K match is gone, and no raises for next year. Not to be for a non-profit that has taken a hit on donations.....

But we are not banking on an upturn - but working on killing all debt and become as self sufficient as we can.

Funny thing about plants - they do use CO2 to make O2 [and burn O2 to make CO2 at night] but rainforests are being cut down at an alarming rate - not to mention other land..........[I think bamboo is supposed to be an excellent carbon sink].......but the bulk of Oxygen production and carbon fixing is by phytoplankton in the Ocean - which are being damaged by global warming.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"phytoplankton in the Ocean - which are being damaged by global warming."


LOL, yeh right! :roll:


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Didn't the United Nations state that our forests have expanded nearly 100 million acres over the past decade? North America is also the world's largest per-capita wood consumers, but our forests cover about the same amount of land as they did 100 years ago...

Anywho, I have had to watch the majority of my family and friends lose their jobs, lose their houses, businesses, ect, despite being financially responsible. Most of my friends and family are in the healthcare field (including myself), btw. It’s just a crappy situation for most everyone around here.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

There's one business in Michigan that is booming: Movers! From our point of view, there is work everywhere else but here no matter how bad people think it is everywhere else... Lansing (where I live) is second in the nation for lack of jobs. There are 40,000 homes for sale.

Everyone here knew this would happen 10 years ago, they just were stupid or in denial. Now they want a handout. 

If indeed the oceans will rise 3 or 4 feet, I'll bet people won't move to the high ground until the water is lapping at their door. Then they will want all of use to "bail" them out too.

Sometimes human nature just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Brian McQuain said:


> Didn't the United Nations state that our forests have expanded nearly 100 million acres over the past decade? North America is also the world's largest per-capita wood consumers, but our forests cover about the same amount of land as they did 100 years ago...
> 
> Anywho, I have had to watch the majority of my family and friends lose their jobs, lose their houses, businesses, ect, despite being financially responsible. Most of my friends and family are in the healthcare field (including myself), btw. It’s just a crappy situation for most everyone around here.


I don't know this is from the UN Last month

http://www.unmultimedia.org/radio/english/detail/86379.html

http://www.unmultimedia.org/radio/english/detail/84577.html

I don't want to side track this into an environmental thread - just response to this and the OP. I think US has done well with keeping trees going..........but there are so many things we could do to be better stewards of the environment and I sure would like to see a lot of jobs created for that purpose [retrofitting existing construction, solar, etc.].


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

"Anywho, I have had to watch the majority of my family and friends lose their jobs, lose their houses, businesses, ect, despite being financially responsible. Most of my friends and family are in the healthcare field (including myself), btw. It’s just a crappy situation for most everyone around here."


I am in the Healthcare field in one of the Hardest hit areas of the country and have not seen a Dramatic loss compared to most other industries.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't live in a fake land or with a bling-bling provider. Here in Delaware there are tough times. As a retired state employee, "daddy" wanted to cut employee checks by about 8%, take 3-5 days w/o pay, and in teaching they dig your a$$ with more feel good theories on why Johnny isn't doing well. All the more reason for me getting out sooner than doing 30 years.

Then you see "big brother" taxing and spending us into the poor house. Open your eyes folks and see the change. We will NEVER get out of national debt when spending goes beyond the big checkbook. I got dinged by the license dept saying I didn't have a business license to sell 3 Bouvier puppies, even though I claim them on taxes at the end of the year. 

There are lots of low pay jobs out there and most w/o benefits. To give us a bigger kick, China is rolling the US loans...Great, now I can be a wok Chef!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I lost my job as a medic and can’t seem to find any openings (paramedic) anywhere that pay just over minimum wage, so I now work in a hospital warehouse. It’s great to hear your area hasn’t lost that many in the healthcare field! Unfortunately, it’s a much different story for us up here. This past year at the only hospital up here would suggest that the company won’t be around much longer.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't know this is from the UN Last month
> 
> http://www.unmultimedia.org/radio/english/detail/86379.html
> 
> ...


Nancy--have you heard about Climategate? Google it for a surprise. Everyone wants a clean planet & if someone could articulate a good plan I'd be all for it. But so far they've come up with:
Ethanol--what a joke
Eat less beef because the cows are farting
Drive less
Higher gas taxes
Electric cars--electric car batteries are extremely toxic & have a 2 year life but will pollute the planet forever
Those curly lightbulbs that contain mercury--in a few years the landfills will glow in the dark

The only good ideas are the energy-saving appliances. Exactly what green jobs are there. Windmills?--the environmentalists are fighting the wind farms because they destroy the wild life in certain areas. Kennedy didn't want a wind farm ruining his view... Small businesses have the ideas that fuel our economy--not the some government bureaucrat who doesn't have a clue.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I didn't want to mention climatgate...but since you did...interesting stuff, huh?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Brian McQuain said:


> I lost my job as a medic and can’t seem to find any openings (paramedic) anywhere that pay just over minimum wage, so I now work in a hospital warehouse. It’s great to hear your area hasn’t lost that many in the healthcare field! Unfortunately, it’s a much different story for us up here. This past year at the only hospital up here would suggest that the company won’t be around much longer.


 Brian all you have to do is get to the *Delaware State News* or *Wilmington News Journal* and see all the LPN and RN openings...THEY CAN GET OR KEEP folks! Even the VA Hospital in Milford, DE is looking for folks. I did basic security work this summer at out state fair, it paid $10 an hour and it was close to home. Hate to say it but I don't roll out of bed for that kind of money but the experience was worth it! My hope was also to hit some leads for something better...and I'm still waiting.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Brian McQuain said:


> I didn't want to mention climatgate...but since you did...interesting stuff, huh?


Just read this:
http://hotair.com/archives/2009/12/09/east-anglia-homogenization-falsified-declines-into-increases/

and this:
http://www.americanthinker.com/2009/12/revenge_of_the_computer_nerds_1.html


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I remember reading a Time magazine about an article in the 70's about the coming ice age and how since the 40's the average temperatures dropped so many degrees...anyone else see that one?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

"Brian all you have to do is get to the *Delaware State News* or *Wilmington News Journal* and see all the LPN and RN openings...THEY CAN GET OR KEEP folks! Even the VA Hospital in Milford, DE is looking for folks"

If its gets bad enough for me here in Nevada, I guess I can uproot and head out there then.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Sue Miller said:


> Nancy--have you heard about Climategate? Google it for a surprise. Everyone wants a clean planet & if someone could articulate a good plan I'd be all for it. But so far they've come up with:
> Ethanol--what a joke
> Eat less beef because the cows are farting
> Drive less
> ...



I am aware of Climategate and do believe a thorough investigation needs to occur. But you cannot deny big changes are occuring to whatever cause you attribute them.

In my mind the best place to put a focuse jobs is in caring for ourselves and each other and being good stewards of what we have. I go to the store and oranges are coming in from South Africa? How much sense does that make? China and India scare the bejeebers out of me......talk about an environmental nightmare and how did we let them take over -- remember when WalMart actually prided themselves on "American Made". I agree with you on electric cars, burning ethanol, and lightbulbs. Cattle are though in my mind an environmental nightmare and a horridly inefficient way to use grain. Rabbits and Chickens and farmed fish are FAR more efficient and healthier to eat.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> "Brian all you have to do is get to the *Delaware State News* or *Wilmington News Journal* and see all the LPN and RN openings...THEY CAN GET OR KEEP folks! Even the VA Hospital in Milford, DE is looking for folks"
> 
> If its gets bad enough for me here in Nevada, I guess I can uproot and head out there then.


Brian are you willing to move to Las Vegas?


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

If need be. I have a few buddies down there working for Vegas and Clark county fire, and a friend with Medic West. I was offered a job with Medic West, but it pays significantly less than what I am making now, so as of right now I can hold out for something better...perhaps Clark County Fire? You know anyone???


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> If need be. I have a few buddies down there working for Vegas and Clark county fire, and a friend with Medic West. I was offered a job with Medic West, but it pays significantly less than what I am making now, so as of right now I can hold out for something better...perhaps Clark County Fire? You know anyone???


 
I don't know anyone anymore from Fire but do know a lot of people who know people from AMR and Medic West, Like our Emergency Room Director. I Think Las Vegas Fire and CC Fire hold testing a few times a year for their Departments. There might also be some positions withing individual Hospital's Emergency Departments. And don't forget the Air Ambulances.

I will ask around what the Job Situation is like now and let you know what I hear.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> I don't know anyone anymore from Fire but do know a lot of people who know people from AMR and Medic West, Like our Emergency Room Director. I Think Las Vegas Fire and CC Fire hold testing a few times a year for their Departments. There might also be some positions withing individual Hospital's Emergency Departments. And don't forget the Air Ambulances.
> 
> I will ask around what the Job Situation is like now and let you know what I hear.


That would be awesome! Thank you!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

What's the solution Sue?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm not personally seeing it but I do see it with my family. At least with this war BS going on, my "spouse" has a steady job that doesn't look like it will be ending soon (in fact they are gearing up for a deployment)

I see it with my grandparents. My grandmother lost her job she's been doing for the past 17 years due to cutbacks with a law firm. She's 80 years old and collecting unemployment that is soon to run out. She did not receive retirement benefits, just a severance package that wasn't even half a years pay. It's sad, because grandpa has been retired for years and is in his 80's as well. Not exactly in the employable bracket.

It sucks to see that happen, and as the bumper sticker I saw said "Change, it's all you'll have left"...*sigh*

ETA: I like the "eat less beef because cows are farting"

I see that as counter productive...eat MORE beef so there are less farting cows = win!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I am pretty sick and tired of people who live in this country bitching about how bad they have it, and how this country should do better to take care of us... go somewhere else and live you'll find a new found apprecitaiton for the promise land.

Were so rich in this country our poor people are fat. 

I have traveled this world, and been to many countries. Trust me if you have a computer to type on and bitch how bad you have it....you should be ashamed of yourself. 

Perception is peoples reality. When I go to bed, I thank god for the pillow under my head, the blankets that cover my body. And I feel blessed. 

There is an abundance of everything in this world.... Most are just to blind to see that. 

Self seeking is the root of all suffering. So if you feel deprived....keep wanting more. Keep waiting for someone else to change your situation. 

The truth is, we all have a huge effect what happens in our life. We are not victims, we are volunteers.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

James Downey said:


> Trust me if you have a computer to type on and bitch how bad you have it....you should be ashamed of yourself.


It's so true. It's hard when the bills are piling up and maybe the food is running low (or what we Americans consider "low"), but I really try to focus on one of the million great things I have, per day. Running water is one! \\/

The warm house, the ability to feed my dogs .... if I can train my mind to think first of these things and not of the negative things, then I am doing well. These minds, though (or mine, at least) -- they sure do try hard to wallow in the negative stuff instead.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I lost my job 6 yrs ago. That was more then 2 yrs before I had planned on retiring. 
I rethought my situation and did all sorts of odd jobs till I was able to collect a pension. I knew feeling sorry for myself wasn't going to cut it!
Life goes on. If ya wanna ride, get off yer butt!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am still amazed that unemployment runs out. Runs out where ?? What happens to all the money we are putting into the system ??

James, these people are civilians and crybabies as well. They think that they can hold out and get back the $$ they WERE getting. I have seen this for many many years. I grew up in a pretty poor part of the state, and people would stay on unemployment hoping to get their "old" job back.

They just got used to making X amount, and now feel entitled to it. Got to get over that, as I remember what happened to all those people that thought that GM was gonna hire them back. LOL

I look at what people are paying in mortgage, and my advice to you is you better go out and get a sucky job, cause you lose that house, you are gonna be PISSED when you see how far rent is up your ass.

I was in the nightclub biz, and it was never real steady work. You stay while it is hot, and hope you can jump ship and ride the wave to the next really good gig.

Doesn't always work. I have had to take jobs that people are horrified about. "How can you do that" and I was just working for a friend cleaning stalls and doing small stuff around the ranch to help out.

I am telling you right now, I know that sense of self entitlement, I can hear it in some of your voices. When reality hits, and you realize that you are not really all that special in the job market, it is gonna sting. I worked in the top nightclubs and I am telling you, the fall from the top ****ing hurts. LOL


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am still amazed that unemployment runs out. Runs out where ?? What happens to all the money we are putting into the system ??


I can't speak for all states but my grandmother is in Arizona. There she applies for it weekly, and they give her something like $800 a month total, could be a bit less, I'm not going to ask. After 6 months they re-evaluate the person applying, and you can go another 6 months...in February it will have been almost a year since she was cut off from her job and that's when it runs out. I can't speak from experience, I've never used unemployment, but I think the idea is to get people to look for work so they "cut you off" - that's probably a better term. I've looked at the job market, it's sad - I'm almost 25 and healthy and probably couldn't get a job paying a decent wage (certainly not enough to afford a babysitter all day for 2 children) so I don't fault my grandmother for being 80 and not being "employable", another thing that just pisses me off is she doesn't qualify for disability. I've seen people my age with a mental health problem get disability, but someone that is elderly with sciatica - nope they don't qualify. Lame.

What happens to all the money we are putting in the system, well Iraq isn't going to rebuild itself ya know, and all these big companies need their bailouts, oh and don't forget the banks there either...](*,)


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Al Curbow said:


> What's the solution Sue?



I would stop trying to “fundamentally change the US”.
Stop government take over of healthcare—reform if necessary but fundamentally changing everything immediately is ridiculous.
All of a sudden we must immediately change the way we live basing this change on the “science” of global warming—the head of the EPA is threatening to bypass Congress with even stricter carbon dioxide regulations which will skyrocket energy prices & kill more jobs.
Stop government interference in businesses—capitalism is what drives this country.
Drill for oil off shore until we can develop a sustainable cleaner-energy alternative—don’t change everything until there is a well-thought-out plan that will work & keep working.
CUT TAXES
Stop these ridiculous lawsuits like banning crosses, God, Nativity scenes at Christmas time—the world is a better place with religion. Some of these idiots act like vampires when they see a cross—ridiculous. If they don’t like it, don’t look—they aren’t hurting anyone.
To tell the truth—I don’t have any idea about the illegal immigrants—we let them in & let them stay—it’s not fair that we throw them out now. In many ways they are good for the country—but they should be expected to assimilate.
As far as the poor. What child can be expected to thrive in the kind of life where no one cares, there are drugs, gangs, violence, abuse—no wonder they grow up resenting our country—they see what we have & then compare it to what they have. If we want to help them, clean up the inner cities, get rid of drugs, gangs, improve the schools—let them see what they can strive for & what they can achieve with hard work. I think the government should contract for special police/social workers to help these people improve their lives & especially help the kids. I would also have the Government contract construction companies to renovate these buildings.
Unions are necessary—but they should focus on helping the workers instead of promoting politicians.
 
And…That’s what I do if you vote for me J--just kidding.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am still amazed that unemployment runs out. Runs out where ?? What happens to all the money we are putting into the system ??
> 
> James, these people are civilians and crybabies as well. They think that they can hold out and get back the $$ they WERE getting. I have seen this for many many years. I grew up in a pretty poor part of the state, and people would stay on unemployment hoping to get their "old" job back.
> 
> ...


There aren't any jobs to compete for. Casino workers depending on tips aren't getting them. I know a guy--4 kids (new baby), upside down in house (he bought high), he works at a high-end casino depedning on tips which dried up, now he's augmenting his income working whenever he can handyman jobs--marriage falling apart because he's never home. 

Yeah, we've been knocked down & started over a couple of times--we learned lessons the hard way--I wouldn't have done it any other way 

If you get knocked down in this economy, there's nowhere to rebuild because no business is hiring because of the threats of the new green taxes coming their way & lots of businesses are just out-of-business.

The people I see benefitting the most from what's happening--the rich.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I cannot imagine the rich getting richer with a democrat in the white house.

Unfortunatly I think he is just about the most clueless **** we have had in there INCLUDING that dumb ass Bush jr. And here I thought Clinton was bad.

We need a re-do. I wonder what would happen if we all took our money out of the banks ?? I wonder if that would be enough ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> They just got used to making X amount, and now feel entitled to it. Got to get over that ... I have had to take jobs that people are horrified about. "How can you do that" and I was just working for a friend cleaning stalls and doing small stuff around the ranch to help out. ...



Yes. I know that I would have to fight the urge to feel entitled if I had lost my job rather than kinda retiring to work at home for myself and have more dog-time. And I would've lost it, too. No question that the industry I was in is hard-hit now, even though I was in the finance end.

I feel lucky as all heck that I downsized myself instead of having it done to me. And at first I did some jobs that paid less than $20 an hour (some of them were way less!) just to continue working at home.

If this had happened TO me instead, I know that I'd be brooding over how much I am "worth" and how unfair it is that I no longer get it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

P.S.

All of us are subject to the no-politics rule here. What's happening to the economy is not the same discussion as specific parties and specific politicians. That never ends well, and it's not going to start. Thanks for cooperating!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Sue Miller said:


> There aren't any jobs to compete for. Casino workers depending on tips aren't getting them. I know a guy--4 kids (new baby), upside down in house (he bought high), he works at a high-end casino depedning on tips which dried up, now he's augmenting his income working whenever he can handyman jobs--marriage falling apart because he's never home.
> 
> Yeah, we've been knocked down & started over a couple of times--we learned lessons the hard way--I wouldn't have done it any other way
> 
> ...


 

Actually The rich are being hurt the worst in this, This is the biggest shift of wealth in American History. More People are getting Rich, than staying rich.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

James Downey said:


> Actually The rich are being hurt the worst in this, This is the biggest shift of wealth in American History. More People are getting Rich, than staying rich.


What I mean is they won't be expanding their businesses (hiring us) if they are taxed to death--they'll also pass on the cost of the taxes to the consumers (us). They'll take what money they have left & not risk it with an investment. I'm not saying that they won't lose money--but they won't be without a home or depending on government welfare. The rich will suffer a loss, but not like the middle class or poor. The wealth isn't being shifted--it's disappearing--no one is benefitting.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I see what your saying...but things will pick up. There will be some bumps, and some, if not all will have to sacrifice something. Some of the changes are going to be painful. Some are going to piss us off. But I do not think were out for the count.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I am pretty sick and tired of people who live in this country bitching about how bad they have it, and how this country should do better to take care of us... go somewhere else and live you'll find a new found apprecitaiton for the promise land.
> 
> Were so rich in this country our poor people are fat.
> 
> ...


You got a long way to go before you can come close to convince me you know all in the world of Schutzhund. But your post says allot =D>


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

Like I said...I am just another squirell trying to get a nut. And I mean that. So, If I post something, you do not agree with. Just know, that I know, I am still learning. I maybe off the mark more than I am on.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

http://www.kolotv.com/home/headlines/81745837.html

Yet another 12 firefighters, 2 clerical, and 2 fire prevention empolyees layed off...plus rotating closures of the remaining fire stations open. Crappy.


----------

